# APHRA/bridging course for nurses



## merida (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi guys. Who among you here are nurses and need to take the bridging program? I am currently waiting for the approval of my visa (spouse) and planning to study once I get there. Am a lil confused bout their requirements actually and hope to meet some people here who have the same situation as mine


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

merida said:


> Hi guys. Who among you here are nurses and need to take the bridging program? I am currently waiting for the approval of my visa (spouse) and planning to study once I get there. Am lil confused bout their requirements actually and hope to meet some people here who have the same situation as mine


Hi Merida
There is a number of options available, all of them cost money!!!
On the Aprah site there are links to follow.
Basically unless you come from the UK, USA, Canada, New Zealand and a couple of other countries you will first have to pass the English Language test before you can even start the bridging course. 
The course cost is about $15,000.
A friend of mine's wife is a RN with 20 years experience in the Philippines is currently studying to convert to an enrolled nurse it's a lot easier.


----------



## merida (Apr 9, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Merida There is a number of options available, all of them cost money!!! On the Aprah site there are links to follow. Basically unless you come from the UK, USA, Canada, New Zealand and a couple of other countries you will first have to pass the English Language test before you can even start the bridging course. The course cost is about $15,000. A friend of mine's wife is a RN with 20 years experience in the Philippines is currently studying to convert to an enrolled nurse it's a lot easier.


Thanks for the info  yea since I am from the Philippines so I still need to take the IELTS and get a score of 7 in all subtest which I am planning to take in June (wish me luck lol) Do you have an idea of how many years of clinical experience do they require? Because I have just started working in the hospital.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

merida said:


> Thanks for the info  yea since I am from the Philippines so I still need to take the IELTS and get a score of 7 in all subtest which I am planning to take in June (wish me luck lol) Do you have an idea of how many years of clinical experience do they require? Because I have just started working in the hospital.


If you do the bridging course I don't think you need any prior experience, just be aware that nursing is totally different in Australia than in the Philippines it has been an eye opener to my friends wife!
Good luck!


----------



## merida (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you for the info and the heads up


----------



## jhoy0320 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi Merida..I'm also a Rn in the Philippines and planning to take the bridging course but then they have 8 criteria that it needs to supply before they will assess you..one of my friend was saying it is still much better to study in uni for 2 yrs so that I can adapt to Australia nursing practice so at the moment I'm still undecided about it just sharing..


----------

